

Solar Death Ray, boil water in seconds - jebblue

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=TtzRAjW6KO0<p>I&#x27;m thinking, put a motorized tracker on that, center a glass tube at the focal point, run water through the tube for instantly heated water t:4:20, hot enough to produce a ton of steam.<p>This kid&#x27;s device can boil water in seconds, there are solar kettles on the market that take up to 2 hours to do this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gizmag.com&#x2F;solar-kettle&#x2F;27594&#x2F;
======
kevinrpope
Isn't this the same technique used in parabolic trough solar power
installations?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Energy_Generating_Systems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Energy_Generating_Systems)

In essence, it's also the same as a solar power tower installation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_tower](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_tower)

------
speeq
Youtuber Grant Thompson made some interesting videos on that:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814/search?query=solar](http://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814/search?query=solar)

------
lightblade
I want this for my next barbecue.

Great way to light charcoal. Low (No) energy and all natural. This is even
better than a chimney starter.

~~~
lightblade
oh heck, why not just use it to sear steaks directly.

